# Internal alterations



## jobla (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all
Anyone out there ever had any radical internal alterations made. If so can anyone point me in the direction of companies that will undertake this type of work.Before I decide to change the van (yet again) I would like to see if any alterations could be made that would satisfy my wife and I. The downside I suppose could come when trying to sell on the van which would then be non standard.
Like to hear from anyone who has gone down this route.

Regards
jobla


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Try http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/ i've heard they are very good

joe


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We visited:

http://www.coachbuiltgb.co.uk/

They look a knowledgable and honest firm and specialise in motorhomes.

They don't just deal in conversions for disabled motorhomers.

G


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Bear in mind if you alter the van it may / will effect the value when you come to get rid if it. :wink:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

What alterations are you thinking of?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

joedenise said:


> Try http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/ i've heard they are very good
> 
> joe


I can certainly confirm the quality of Hambilton Engineerings workmanship, It is absolutely excellent, If you go to the "Modifications" page and look at the B774 (the second one down), that was mine which I had converted there, It was an absolutely first class job, we also had a microwave built in and I would have defied anyone to tell it was an "Extra" it looked as though it was actually purchased like it.

That MH is now owned by a member of this forum (owl129).


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I requested that one seat was moved into the configuration of a slightly later model of my van. Autosleepers estimated it would cost about £3000.
I much appreciate the existing arrangement now, for purely technical reasons of course.
:roll: 
Alan


----------

